# Request for new forums



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

Is it possible to get forums created for:

(1) Isomac espresso machines: Millenium, Tea, etc ... I have a photo and notes ready to post for the adjustment of group head pressure, i.e. how to locate and adjust the OverPressure Valve (OPV)

(2) Eureka grinders: Zenith 65E, Mignon, etc ... There seems to be quite a few people that own or are considering buying one

They'd be great focal points and make the information easy-to-find.

Hope it's possible!

Rod


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Will PM forum administrator with your suggestion - thanks.


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Systemic.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Both forums now online


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice one, Glenn. I have recently bought a Mignon and it is excellent that we have our own little corner of the forum.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Glenn what's the chance of getting a Sage sub forum as there seems to be quite a few members who own one now, and quite a few non owners that still whinge every time one is mentioned.


----------

